# Could not get the Sync To Furthest Page Read to work right.



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been traveling a lot recently.  This past week I left home without my K1 charger.  Since I was planning on being home on Thursday afternoon this was not an issue.  I ended up having to stay away till yesterday evening and of course my battery was low.  It occurred to me Thursday evening I could use my mom's K2 to read my book.  So I went to the Archives, dl'd my book, and tried to sync.  It would not take me to the page I had been reading on my K1.  Not even close.  I read for a couple hours Thursday evening and a couple hours yesterday morning.  Last night I got home, charged K1, and then tried to sync to the location I was at on the K2.  It would not sync.  It told me I was at the correct point.  
What am I doing wrong?
deb


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

It depends on a lot of things.

If you had turned off your kindle as opposed to simply letting it go to sleep, then that might have been the reason why you could not sync to the last page read.

I think i read something about Topaz format books having issues along those lines as well.

If for some reason you reset your kindle, that could have caused the problem.

DISCLAIMER: I don't own a k1, so I might not have the faintest idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You know, I have not had my whispernet on for about a week.  And I definitely did not have it on since I knew I did not have a charger with me.  And I did not have my mom's K2 whispernet on either.  Perhaps that could be the reason? 
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Do you have annotations enabled in your setup? I think it needs that to be able to sync, too.

I had to turn my sync off since it was syncing on all the Kindles where people were reading the same book (or had read it) so I am not super expert on how it works. My feeling is that it is not exactly ready for prime-time as a feature.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not sure about annotations.  I'm going to turn on my whispernet when I'm done reading, and then do the same to mom's K2 and see if that is the solution.
thanks.
deb


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

If whispernet isn't on, I believe that would be the reason. But I am a more recent owner. It would would make sense to me. Otherwise, how would the Kindles be able to sync, and therefore track which page you have read last?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^The more I sit here and think about it, the more that makes sense to me.  I know the K's are capable of a lot of good stuff, but not just automatically knowing where I'm at in a book.  It's been a long week or so.  I should have thought of that first.  Oh well.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> ^^The more I sit here and think about it, the more that makes sense to me. I know the K's are capable of a lot of good stuff, but not just automatically knowing where I'm at in a book. It's been a long week or so. I should have thought of that first. Oh well.
> deb


Hey, we love blabbing about stuff, even when we don't really know what we're talking about. Thanks for bringing this up!

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

After my husband broke his K1 yesterday, I tried once again to sync some of the books I have on my K1 to the same location on my K2. I have never gotten it to work, and it didn't work again yesterday. WhisperNet is on, they both have annotations enabled. It just doesn't work. I'm sure some other people may be able to do this, my Kindles just don't want to talk to each other.

On the other hand, the syncing works very well between my K2 and my iPhone.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

drenee said:


> You know, I have not had my whispernet on for about a week. And I definitely did not have it on since I knew I did not have a charger with me. And I did not have my mom's K2 whispernet on either. Perhaps that could be the reason?
> deb


That's your answer. It doesn't have any other way to communicate with Amazon.


----------



## HedgeHog (May 7, 2009)

I've had questions about the "Sync to furthest page read" also. I've never had it work correctly and I almost always have WhisperNet enabled. Perhaps, i just don't understand what it is really supposed to do.  I tried it again last night and it still did not work the way that I expect.

I was reading a novel and then wanted to flip back 30-40 pages to re read an earlier part. I found what I was looking for by paging back over and over again, as well as jumping to locations to get there quicker.

Once I reread the part I was looking for, I wanted to get back to where I had left off reading.

I tried the "sync to furthest page read" and it took me to an even earlier spot in the book.

Is there an easy way to jump to the latest page read (without setting a bookmark)?

(This is I think one of the hardest part of the K2 to get used to. With a real book, it very easy to flip back the pages and refind a section you were looking for and then able to quickly move back to where you were again.)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

drenee said:


> You know, I have not had my whispernet on for about a week. And I definitely did not have it on since I knew I did not have a charger with me. And I did not have my mom's K2 whispernet on either. Perhaps that could be the reason?
> deb


Yes, the K1 would have to have been connected via Whispernet at some point to 'register' the location at Amazon. Then your K2, when connected to WN, will sync to that location. If the K1 was never connected, the K2 will sync to the last known location.


----------

